# Linear Effect Help



## e.clarkson (Dec 6, 2017)

On the ETC TI, we have a stack of cues where a group of conventional channels are cycling infinitely through a linear fade effect. Most of the show is fine, but when the rate changes between cues we occasionally get channels that pop on much too fast. The only thing changing is the rate. The entry and exit is immediate and fade by size.

Any ideas on how to get them to stop doing that?


----------



## RonHebbard (Dec 6, 2017)

e.clarkson said:


> We have a stack of cues where a group of conventional channels are cycling infinitely through a linear fade effect. Most of the show is fine, but when the rate changes between cues we occasionally get channels that pop on much too fast. The only thing changing is the rate. The entry and exit is immediate and fade by size.
> 
> Any ideas on how to get them to stop doing that?


 @e.clarkson Which console? Make, model, generation of software? 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## e.clarkson (Dec 6, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> @e.clarkson Which console? Make, model, generation of software?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


I was JUST updating the post to read that information. ETC Eos Ti. Software version 2.6.2


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 6, 2017)

Try changing_ fade by size _to _fade by rate and size._ It may allow the rate to ramp with the cue time.


----------



## e.clarkson (Dec 6, 2017)

sk8rsdad said:


> Try changing_ fade by size _to _fade by rate and size._ It may allow the rate to ramp with the cue time.


We did this and it changed how many lights were coming up in the effect for some reason? There should be three at a time, and for some reason it kicked one of them out of the fade.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 6, 2017)

Is losing the channel permanent or temporary while the fade runs? It may have something to do with the Entry or Exit settings (immediate vs cascade) or the nature of the linear effect. You may want to ask this question on ETC's forums or call ETC support. They will know the right questions to ask to get to the root of issue. I'm just guessing.


----------

